# Ha! Found on Amazon



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

I checked prices on Amazon for an exhaust a while back & now I get suggestions for other performance items for my car. 
This one cracked me up.
Electric Supercharger Intake Kit Universal 










Forget those pesky & hard to install turbo chargers...go electric!
Could've saved mldouthi a whole lot of truble.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

LMFAO, the internet never seems to stop with crap like this....

Just like that 500 buck turbo kit from hans parts....:laugh:


----------



## LVDubn (Mar 14, 2012)

I got a kick out of the buyer reviews, LOL.. I Cant believe anyone would actually buy this thing.:facepalm:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a guy in Alberta designing a drop in electric supercharger system that he has been testing on a variety of different VWs and other cars. It's a neat little system. I think it peaks at like 6lbs of boost and drops to around 4lbs. I got a chance to drive it when he approached me about testing it on my car. This type of system is really good for a 2.slow or other small displacement engine (under 2.0L economy cars...Mazda 2, Yaris, Rio, etc). The little 2.slow definitely got a nice boost in power from his setup, which is definitely much better than this amazon unit. That being said, after each pull the batteries need time to recharge. Good idea to help little cars get some passing power on the highway. Problem is, the electric chargers can't flow sufficiently to give a big boost in power on larger displacement motors.

Electric supercharger Thread


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Man, all those morans spending thousands on parts and tuning when they could have just bought one of these for way more POWAAHH. Pffft.

Don't forget to pick up an exhaust bov too! :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> There is a guy in Alberta designing a drop in electric supercharger system that he has been testing on a variety of different VWs and other cars. It's a neat little system. I think it peaks at like 6lbs of boost and drops to around 4lbs. I got a chance to drive it when he approached me about testing it on my car. This type of system is really good for a 2.slow or other small displacement engine (under 2.0L economy cars...Mazda 2, Yaris, Rio, etc). The little 2.slow definitely got a nice boost in power from his setup, which is definitely much better than this amazon unit. That being said, after each pull the batteries need time to recharge. Good idea to help little cars get some passing power on the highway. Problem is, the electric chargers can't flow sufficiently to give a big boost in power on larger displacement motors.
> 
> Electric supercharger Thread


Reminds me of those variable vein aerochargers I found a few years ago. Which i hear they are gonna start making those chargers in t3 and V-banded flanges.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Reminds me of those variable vein aerochargers I found a few years ago. Which i hear they are gonna start making those chargers in t3 and V-banded flanges.


Interesting!! Id like to see how it would work on a 2.5L. You contact them?


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Reminds me of those variable vein aerochargers I found a few years ago. Which i hear they are gonna start making those chargers in t3 and V-banded flanges.


Forgot about those. I think they were big into the Focus for the first couple years it was out in the US then they just dropped off the face of the earth it seems. Pretty nifty self contained setup with some good performance numbers.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

HollisJoy said:


> I checked prices on Amazon for an exhaust a while back & now I get suggestions for other performance items for my car.
> This one cracked me up.
> Electric Supercharger Intake Kit Universal
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I found the site of the company who's car I drove. 

Prestige Motorworks

They dyno all of their cars they test on, pretty impressive gains on otherwise stock cars but still not my style.


----------

